# DIRTY COMPUTER



## metafang (Apr 28, 2018)

im so fucking excited about this 






just wanted to share the AWESOME


----------



## Scales42 (Apr 28, 2018)

I thought this thread was about cleaning dusty computers


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

It isn’t?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 28, 2018)

I thought this was about having an excessive amount of porn on said computer.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

This immediately came to mind upon reading thread title:


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 28, 2018)

dirty computer


----------



## rutw3iler (May 26, 2018)

**Slow clapping


----------

